

Tweetbot for Mac is Finally Here - toadburglar
http://tapbots.com/blog/news/tweetbot-mac

======
andrewmunsell
I was really looking forward to buying the app, but for $20, there's no way...
It's ridiculous and a bummer that they have to limit their user base through
raising the price and lowering demand because of Twitter's restrictions.

------
AdamGibbins
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4669922>

